
Tell HN NYC: Introducing Demo Night at Hackers & Founders #8 (RSVP/Apply) - daveambrose
http://datainsightsideas.com/post/316310994
======
thedob
This is a great idea. The H&F meetup is by far my favorite NYC event for both
hackers and entrepreneurs. Looking forward to the new format.

